# Us Cellular Galaxy Nexus



## stalls (Aug 25, 2011)

The title says it all... R we getting it? Saw a couple sites here recently saying we r an seems pretty soon.


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

Ha doubt it. ill look into it though. Got some friends on the inside


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

It seems most of those rumors are based off a picture that includes a generic Samsung phone listed as a lte phone. It didn't look anything like the Nexus to me but I didn't look to close. As with anything uscc, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## stalls (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol akellar quit raining on my parade.. I am dreaming big


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have heard rumors that they may carry it. I have also heard that USCC employees are being trained on LTE devices. So like akellar I will believe it when I see it but I really hope they do. It would make me very happy.

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

I think it would be very wise for USCC to carry the Galaxy Nexus, because they really need a next gen, so to say, android that packs a punch. And the nexus delivers on that. Over the years, my biggest issue with USCC is their lack of a wide selection of decent phones at one point in time, where other big carriers usually always have several good phones at the same time. While this doesn't bother me enough to want to switch carriers, for them to expand their offerings would only make them a better cell provider.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Keep in mind that they, more than the larger carriers, need the extra revenue generated by bloat ware that the Nexus wouldn't provide. Also, unless they change things, you'll be paying $400 for the phone and then waiting on a rebate.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

> Keep in mind that they, more than the larger carriers, need the extra revenue generated by bloat ware that the Nexus wouldn't provide. Also, unless they change things, you'll be paying $400 for the phone and then waiting on a rebate.


maybe so, but i for one would be willing to pony up the dough for such a great android. i am waiting for either the Nexus, or maybe a Galaxy S II to upgrade from my Mes. if they can't deliver at least one of the two, i might just have to go to VZW. if they have to bloat it, thats fine. just as soon as it is rootable, the bloatware would be gone anyway. all i can say is, they better get the Nexus. i will be strongly disappointed if they don't


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

I've already made my mind that if they don't have a high end android by tax time I'm gone to Verizon or any other provider that has the GN at that time. One way or another I will have that phone. I have no deposit with any of the major providers and thanks to the belief plan I'm not in contract. To me if they don't then they are setting themselves up for failure as many are like me and not in contract thanks to the belief plans.

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

I do have to agree with Scarmon25 if they do not get the GN, SGS2 or some other higher end phones buy spring I will leave. Good customer service only goes so far when it comes to who has the top end phones.


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm screwed, i was on a family plan with my Fascinate I bought thru Ebay on VZW, so i jumped on USC when the account was closed. Too bad my credits shot and have to pay a 400 security deposit to get on VZW myself or I would go back to VZW.


----------



## Gossamer (Oct 20, 2011)

I really want to like the Galaxy Nexus but I really really dislike no SD card. Makes it too limited(like the Iphone).


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to galaxy nexus.


----------



## Lambduh (Oct 20, 2011)

Gossamer said:


> I really want to like the Galaxy Nexus but I really really dislike no SD card. Makes it too limited(like the Iphone).


TIL: people calling a nexus "too limited"

On topic, I'd love to see this on USC for my friends who love their cs. Us Verizon folks will let you know how it is come the week of the 21st.


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

So this is what I've heard... uscell has not released 4g because they are waiting for the phone to come out... in their picture of the new lte devices one appears to be the gnex. So it seem most likely that it will be a gnex or at least some a sgs2


----------



## dbaybay (Oct 5, 2011)

I have been on the phone with quite a few usc people lately getting two replacement mezs sent out and enabling then diaabling tethering for the last few weeks. They all have told me they have a 4g network ready to go they are just waiting on handsets to utilize it. Most have said they are getting several new android handsets between now and the first quarter or 2012 when their 4g network goes live.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

